
Recognizing Instruments in Music - lerch
https://www.musicinformatics.gatech.edu/conferences/instrument-activity-detection-in-polyphonic-music/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I did not know that instrumentation recognition was an unsolved problem. I
wasn't the best at recognizing instruments when it came up in AP Music Theory
tests but at least I have something in my skills toolbox I can point out as
being still superior to that of the machines.

~~~
sgururani
Instrument recognition is mostly solved in the isolated notes or single
instrument/monophonic scenarios. The problem that remains is instrument
identification in polyphonic songs where multiple instruments occur, and even
overlap. Most current research focuses on solving this task.

